# الان بدأ دوره اعداد مهندس مدنى وتشمل ( التنفيذ والتصميم )



## م احمد عيسي (22 أبريل 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمته الله وبركاته*​
*اخونى واعزائى مهندسين ومهندسات ملتقى **المهندسين العرب*
*نبداء الان دوره تعليم اعداد المهندس المدنى وتشمل ( التنفيذ والتصميم )*​ 
*الان تعالو معى نلاحظ جميع طلبه كليات ومعاهد الهندسه الخاصه لا يعرفون ما هى الهندسه المدنيه ولا ما يتوجب عليهم معرفته بسبب عدم ارشاد الكليات والمعاهد لهؤلاء الطلبه عن ما يدور فى الخارج فا اليوم ادعو جميع مديرين ومشرفين الهندسه المدنيه بالتعاون معى فى بداء هذه الدوره*​ 
*فالدوره تشمل **( جميع مراحل التنفيذ و استلامها فى الموقع وما هى الاخطاء الشائع وجودها فى الموقع** ) و تشمل كذالك ( **البرامج التصميمه وشرحها بطريقه ميسره وسلسه** )*
*فلأن سوف نتكلم عن بدايه الدوره *​ 
*ملحوظه هامه *
*" للامانه اقوم باستعانه هذه الدوره من خلالى لما رايته اثناء تدريبى فى الموقع و مراجع جاهزه استعنت بهافاقوم بتلخيصها وجعلها سلسه الفهم وغير معقده "*​ 
*(وادعو جميع مهندسين ومهندسات ملتقى المهندسين العرب بمساعدتى لو حصل عجز منى او تعديل )*​ 
*فاالهندسه المدنيه **هى الفرع الهندسي الذي يهتم بدراسة كل ما يتعلق بنواحي الحياة المدنية , و تصميم**الوحدات اللازمة لذلك و تنفيذها و صيانتها , وذلك ابتداء من الإمداد بالمياه و**شبكات الصرف , مرورا بتصميم و تنفيذ كافة المنشآت , و انتهاء بتخطيط و تنفيذ خطوط**النقل المختلفة*​ 

*اولا المرحله التنفيذيه*


*"" سوف ننهى هذه المرحله تمام وننتقل على مرحله التصميم ""*​

*ويتم تقسيم مراحل التنفيذ إلى خمس مراحل أساسية مختلفة يمكن تحديدها كالتالي:*

*1- المرحلة التحضيرية:*
*وتشمل تسليم الموقع للمقاول واستكشاف التربة وتطهير المكان والتشوين ووضع الجدول الزمني العام والتفصيلي وعمل الميزانية الشبكية للموقع وتحديد المداخل والمخارج ومواضع التشوين وأماكن المهندسين والعمال وتجهيز الموقع بكافة التوصيلات الفنية اللازمة من إمداد المياه والكهرباء والصرف الصحي اللازم وخلافه.*


*2- المرحلة الإنشائية:*
*وتشمل أعمال تخطيط الموقع والأد والحفر والردم والإحلال ونقل الأتربة وصب الخرسانات العادية والمسلحة وبناء الحوائط ووضع الطبقات العازلة تحت الأرض.*

*3- مرحلة التركيبات:*
*وتشمل أعمال التشطيبات الخاصة بالبياض الداخلي والبياض الخارجي وتركيبات النجارة والكريتال والألومنيوم والكهرباء والمجاري والتغذية بالمياه والتبليطات والتكسيات وتركيب الوحدات سابقة التجهيز إن وجدت وإنجاز أعمال الرصف والطبقات العازلة لرطوبة والحرارة حتى الأسطح العلوية المطلوبة.*

*4- مرحلة التشطيبات والتسليم:*
*وتشمل مرحلة نهو أعمال التشطيب وتضم كشط الأرضيات الخشبية ودهانها أو جلي الأرضيات الموزايكو والرخام ودهانات الحوائط وتركيب خردوات النجارة ونماذج الكريتال الدقيقة والديكورات وجميع لوازم الكهرباء والأجهزة الصيني للحمامات والكروم وخلافه وكسوة الواجهات والحوائط الداخلية من ورق الحائط أو التجليد بالأخشاب أو المعادن أو الزجاج وإنهاء أعمال الزخرفة وتركيب أجهزة تكييف الهواء والتسخين والمصاعد وتنسيق الحدائق الداخلية والخارجية إن وجدت.*

*5- مرحلة الصيانة والترميمات:*
*وتشمل صيانة جميع الأعمال التي تتطلب التلميع والتنظيف وحماية المبنى إنشائياً ومعمارياً والمحافظة على سلامة ورونق المبنى لإبقائه في أحسن حالة لأطول مدة.*



*اولا:- المرحله التحضيريه *​

*تبدا عمليه تنفيذ المبنى بعد تحرير وتوقيع العقد بين المالك والمقاول ويكون تحت اشراف المهند س " الاستشارى " ثم محضر تسليم الموقع (( ويكون فيه موقع الارض وحدودها وأبعادها وتاريخ التسليم لحساب مده العمليه))*
*ويبقى بذالك المقاول مسئول عن الموقع وما به طوال فتره العمل حتى تسلم المبنى تسليما ابتدائيا *
*ثم يسلم المهندس 3 نسخ من جميع الرسومات بعمليه المقاول ونسخه اضافيه من المواصفات للعمل بها حتى يبداء المقاول المرحله الانشائيه *​ 
*اولا**:- *​ 
*يتم تنظيف موقع المبنى ثم يتم تحديد منسوب ثابت ويسمى " الروبير **BENCH MARK** " فى الاصل هى نقطه منسوب سطح البحر *
*ولكن ممكن استخدام عمود ثابت او بير *
*حتى يمكن تحديد المناسيب المطلوبه به*
*ثانيا :- *​ 
*عمل الميزانيه الشبكيه لحساب كميات الحفر والردم *
*ثالثا:-*​*يجري استكشاف وفحص الموقع لضمان سلامة المنشآت ولحساب واختيار أنواع الأساسات حسب الخطوات التالية:*
*1- **فحص التربة جيولوجياً** ودراسة طبقات التربة التي قد تتأثر بعمليات البناء سواء بالموقع أو بالقرب منه مع عمل دراسات جيولوجية دقيقة للمنطقة في حالة المنشآت الهامة.*
*2- **تحديد سمك ومناسيب طبقات التربة** المختلفة بالموقع وانتشارها أفقياً وتموجات مناسيبها أو انتظامها رأسياً.*
*3- **الحصول على عينات لطبقات التربة وتقدير خواصها الطبيعية والميكانيكية بالنظر والخبرة وكذلك بالتحليل المعملي المعتمد.*
*4- **عمل دراسة كيميائية وتحليلية للتربة** ونوعية المياه الجوفية ومناسيبها وتحركاتها الموسمية في معامل معتمدة.*
*5- **عمل دراسة ومسح وميزانية شبكية للموقع** ودراسة تنفيذية لأضلاع الموقع ومداخله والطرق المؤدية إليه.*
*هذا ويمكن الاستفادة من الإسترشادات الخاصة بدراسة وتجارب المنشآت المجاورة مع الإلمام بتاريخ الموقع ذاته واستعمالاته السابقة والتغيرات التي طرأت عليه من مبان أزيلت أو مجاري مائية ردمت وبالعكس لما لذلك من تأثير على عملية التنفيذ.*
*رابعا:-*
*الكشف عن التربة:*
*بعد استلام الموقع والإعداد للبناء يبدأ العمل فوراً في اختبار تربة التأسيس لمعرفة جهد التربة وهو درجة تحمل سطح التربة للضغط عند منسوب معين للأحمال الواقعة عليها وتقدر بالوحدات " كيلو جرام/ سم2 أو طن/م2 " ومن التجارب الكثيرة ثبت أن قوة تحمل تربة التأسيس يجوز أن تختلف في نفس الموقع من مكان لأخر كما أنها لا تكون على منسوب عمق واحد ولذلك يجب عمل جسات اختبار التربة في أكثر من مكان في الموقع لضمان صحة تمثيل الاختبار للواقع.*

*خامسا:-*
*تحديد المداخل والمخارج ومواقع التشوين والإقامة:*
*يبدأ المقاول بعمل كشك المهندس وتحديد أماكن التشوين والمبيت للخفر ويشون المقاول ما يحتاجه لمرحلة مناسبة من العمل من رمل وزلط وأسمنت وحديد وطوب ويترك مكاناً كافياً لمرور السيارات والعربات التي ستورد هذه المون حتى أماكن التشوين ويجب أن يتفادى التشوين مناطق الحفر المستقبلية وأماكن وضع الأتربة ولكن يمكن التشوين في حدود المساحات التي استخرج عنها رخصة إشغال طريق حسب ما هو موضح في رخص إشغالات الطريق أو في الأماكن الخالية في الموقع وحوله ، ويجب عند تشوين الأسمنت شتاءً حمايته من البلل حتى لا يشك ويتطلب ذلك وضعه في مكان مغطى ، ويتم تغطيته بقطعة كبيرة من القماش الخيام ويستحسن اتباع هذه الطريقة في تشوين الحديد ، كما يمكن رص الأسمنت على طبلية من الخشب البونتي أو اللتزانة ويكون الرص على هيئة رصات بارتفاع 10 شكاير حتى يسهل للعمالة رصه وسحبه . كما يراعى عند تشوين الرمل والزلط اتباع التشوين المركزي لهما لتوحيد مكان التخمير ولتفادي بعثرة كمياته واتباع التشوين الشريطي أو الامتدادي للطوب أي رصه بجانب الأعمال المطلوب إنجازها كما يكون الرص على صفين كل منهما سمك 50سم وبينهما 1متر لتسهيل مرور الملاحظ للاستلام ويكون بارتفاع لا يزيد عن 2متر ليسهل المناولة والتعتيق.*

*سادسا:-*
*عمل التوصيلات الفنية اللازمة للعمل بالموقع:*
*يقوم المالك باتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لتوصيل المياه إلى الموقع وتحتسب التوصيلة على نفقة المالك حتى حدود الموقع أما كل ما يقع بعد مصدر الماء أو عداد المياه من مواسير أو خراطيم أو توصيلات أو محابس فيكون على نفقة المقاول.*



*2- المرحلة الإنشائية*​


*(1) بدء العمل والأد*​

*وهو عملية توقيع الرسومات على الطبيعة ويتم الأد على الخطوات التالية:*
*1- تراجع جميع الرسومات التنفيذية والمعمارية والإنشائية.*
*2- يقوم المقاول بمعاينة الموقع بوجود المهندس أو مندوبه والمالك.*
*3- تعمل ميزانية شبكية للموقع لتحديد جميع المناسيب.*
*4- *يقوم المقاول بشد خنزيرة خشبية حول موقع البناء.

5- يبدأ توقيع محاور الأعمدة والحوائط على الخنزيرة وتسمى هذه العملية أد المبنى.​


ويتم توقيع المبنى بتخطيط اساساته على الآرض وذلك( بالجبس) 
وبعد ذلك يتم عمل الخنزيره او " تحويطه او ريجة او جنزيره بلغه الموقع Batter Board "​ 
طريقه عمل الخنزيره " Batter Board" :-





[/IMG]​1- تكون التحليقة أفقية تماماً من أعلى نقطة في الموقع كله وتكون من عروق مستقيمة وتقاس بميزان المياه وتكون من خشب فلليري 4×4 أو 5×5 أو 6×6 بوصة.
2- تدكم الخنزيرة بخوابير خلف خلاف كل 1متر في الأرض مع الزرجنة بالأسلاك والأوتاد.
3- يجب أن تكون الخنزيرة قائمة الزوايا في الأركان الأربعة أو مطابقة للرسم بالضبط إلا إذا كان المطلوب خلاف ذلك.
4- يجب أن تكون أطوال الخنزيرة أطول من حدود المباني من كل جانب بحوالي 3متر لتفادي وجود أعمال حفر تحت الخنزيرة.
5- في حالة وجود مناسيب مختلفة ترفع الخنزيرة في الهواء على قوائم خشبية وتثبت جيداً حتى لا تتحرك وذلك بحيث تكون أفقية تماماً.
6- تمهد طرق المرور حول الخنزيرة لتسهيل دق المحاور وشد الخيطان المحددة للمحاور.
7- تمهد الأرض بداخل المساحة المحاطة بالخنزيرة وتزال العوائق حتى لا تعترض الخيطان أثناء شد المحاور.










الأدوات المستخدمه فى مرحله الأد:
(1) خيطان – ميزان مائي – ميزان خيط – ميزان خرطوم – ميزان قامة تلسكوبي وقامات و شواخص – أجنة – مسطرين.
(2) مسامير 10سم ، 6سم. 
(3) أقلام كوبيا لكتابة أرقام الأعمدة.
(4) زجاجة ماء لإظهار الكوبيا. 
(5) زاوية خشب طويلة.
(6) زاوية حديد طول 25سم.
(7) قادوم وكماشة وشاكوش ومنشار.
(8) جير لتوقيع أضلاع الأبيار على الأرض السوداء أو رمل للأرض البيضاء.
( 9) غلقان لنقل الجير والرمل.
(10) أزمة وفأس ومرزبة وزمبة وكوريك.
(11) أسلاك لشد المسامير.
(12) تيودوليت.

طريقة عمل الأد:
1- تراجع أبعاد الأرض على الأبعاد الموجودة بالرسومات والمأخوذة عن طريق عقد الملكية.
2- تقاس المسافات الموجودة بين حدود المبنى وحدود الأرض من جميع جهاته وتوقع على الخنزيرة وتراجع على الطبيعة ويراجع مجموع المسافات الباقية على مجموع أبعاد المحاور بالرسم.
3- يبدأ توقيع المحاور بأرقامها بدق مسامير في أماكنها بالقياس المتتالي و كتابة كل رقم بالكوبيا بخط كبير مع رشه بالماء ليظهر ويثبت أولاً باللاكيه الأحمر ويكون ترتيب العمل بحيث يكون المهندس واقفاً من الجهة الخارجية لضلع الخنزيرة وليس من داخل الأرض ويملي الأبعاد متتالية الجمع أي يكون الشريط مفروداً حتى آخره فتؤخذ عليه قراءات متتالية أي بجمع القراءات بالتوالي.
4- ينتقل الأد للجانب المقابل للجانب الذي تم اده وعادة ما يكون موازياً تماماً له وفي هذه الحالة تؤخذ عليه نفس القراءات بنفس الطريقة.
5- بعد ذلك ينتقل الأد للضلعين الأخرين الموازيين لبعضهما والعموديين على الضلعين السابقين أو إلى الأضلع الأخرى إذا كان التصميم ذو شكل خاص.
6- في حالة وجود جزء دائري بالمبنى فيعمل له بكار بالخيط بعد تحديد مركز الدوران إذا كان الدوران صغيراً وإذا كان المنحنى غير دائري أو كان دائري ذو مركز بعيد فإننا نلجأ إلى طريقة الإحداثيات وخطوط التحشية.
7- إذا كان بالأرض منخفضات كثيرة في ضلع ما فتعمل الخنزيرة في منسوب باقي الأضلاع معلقة في الهواء على قوائم من عروق 3×3 بوصة وتدكم جيداً.
8- بعد تحديد المحاور على الخنزيرة ودق مساميرها تشد الخيطان في الاتجاهات المتعامدة ويستحسن وجود أكثر من 4خيطان بطول حوالي 3متر حتى لا يتعدد فكها وربطها على أن يكون دق المسامير بواقع مسمارين لمحور العمود ومسمار واحد لمحور الميدة.
9- تؤخذ أبعاد القاعدة بشريط مترين صلب عن يمين ويسار الخيط في الاتجاهين في نقطتين قبل وبعد مركز القاعدة وترسم حدود القاعدة برش الجير عليها في الأراضي الطوبية أو الرملية وبرش الرمل في حالة إذا كانت الأرض في موقع منزل قد تم هدمه أو بها ردش أبيض مع دق الخوابير في أركان حدود القواعد لتثبيت حدودها إذا ما أطارها الهواء.
10- استلام المحاور فبعد الانتهاء من تحديد مواقع القواعد يقوم المهندس بمراجعتها ومطابقتها على الرسومات بالنسبة لبعضها بالنظر المجرد حتى يتفادى أد قاعدة على محور غير محورها وهذه المراجعة ذات فائدة بالغة.
11- مراجعة استرباع الصليبة أو الزاوية حيث أنه يجب مراجعة وتأكيد صحة الزاوية القائمة بين الأضلاع ويتم ذلك إما بالزاوية الخشبية أو الحديدية أو شد خيطين على المحاور ثم مراجعة الزاوية بطريقة فيثاغورث.

طريقة استلام الخنزيرة:
*q **التأكد من استقامة الخنزيرة.*
*q **التأكد من أبعاد الخنزيرة.*
*q **التأكد من أفقيتها بميزان المياه.*
*q **التأكد من زواياها.*
*q **التأكد من تقويتها بالخوابير والمشتركات والقباقيب.*
*ملحوظه :-*
*v **يراعى عدم فك الخنزيرة إلا بعد الانتهاء من صب خرسانات الأعمدة.*
*v *يجب استلام المهندس للخنزيره يد بيد لان فى صنايعيه بتحاول تلاعب فى الزوايه والخيطان 

وبذالك نكون انتهينى من اول محاضره فى الكورس 22/4/2009م
 والبقيه يوميا ان شاء الله 

عسى ان تكون هذه المحاضره نالت اعجابكم 
مع تحيات م / احمد عيسي


----------



## wessam76 (22 أبريل 2009)

شكرا كتير با شمهندس يمكن اكون اكتر المهندسين استفاده لاني بعيش بغزه وعمل المباني متوقف من 3 سنين تقريبا فمثل هاي الدوره عملي تحديث للذاكره وخاصه اني كنت باول طريقي في التنفيذ قبل الحصار شكرا مره تانيه وان شاء الله اتابع معك للنهايه


----------



## م احمد عيسي (22 أبريل 2009)

wessam76 قال:


> شكرا كتير با شمهندس يمكن اكون اكتر المهندسين استفاده لاني بعيش بغزه وعمل المباني متوقف من 3 سنين تقريبا فمثل هاي الدوره عملي تحديث للذاكره وخاصه اني كنت باول طريقي في التنفيذ قبل الحصار شكرا مره تانيه وان شاء الله اتابع معك للنهايه


 
ان شاء الله يا وسام ما تقلقش ان شاء الله هيكون مع الدوره صوره محاكاه لطبيعه الموقع 
ومشاكل الا ستلام والتنفيذ 
وبعد شرح محاضرات التنفيذ سوف اضع شرح للتصميم وبرامجه لمحبى مكاتب التصميم 
ويارب تكون الدوره مفيده ليك ان شاء الله


----------



## wessam76 (22 أبريل 2009)

لو سمحت با شمهندس انا عندي معلومه تقول ان رص اكتر من 8 شكاير اسمنت تؤدي الي تمزق اول شيكاره صح ولا لا؟


----------



## ابو نون (22 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس وان شاء الله معاك لأخر الدورة وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## هادي المهندس (22 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

مشكور اخي العزيز على المقدمه وعلى الرغم ان ما تقدمت به هو اساسيات لكل مهندس يجب ان يعرفها ,, لكن نأمل التعمق بالموضوع لحصول الفائده للخريجين الجدد على الرغم من وجود كثير من المشاركات بهذا الخصوص لكن سوف يميز هذه المشاركه بالدخول بموضوع التصميم اي يتم من البدايه شرح تصميم مشروع كامل بكل التفاصيل ,, وبارك الله بك اخي ووفقك لما يحب ويرضى ......................


مع تحياتي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (22 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك هذا الموضوع سيفيد الكثير من المهندسين وبالأخص المهندسين الجدد الذين يفتقدون الخبرة العملية سواء من الناحية التصميمية أو من الناحية التنفيذية
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مهندس تكنولوجي (22 أبريل 2009)

احسنت مهندس احمد و بارك الله بجهودك و حقيقة هذا الموضوع الي كنا ننتضره كمهندسين جدد


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (22 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رائع وشيق
ربنا يكرمك ياهندسة


----------



## حمزهههههه (23 أبريل 2009)

بالتوفيق وياريت تكمل 
اســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــتمر


----------



## ghreebeldar (23 أبريل 2009)

فكرة رائعة
والى الأمام 
وفقك رب العالمين


----------



## محمد عبدالله طعيمة (23 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا لكن نريد صور للشرح أكثر (مجهود رائع)


----------



## أبو حسن المهندس (23 أبريل 2009)

مشكور.................. ...................مشكور............ 
....مشكور.........مشكور.......... ............مشكور.......مشكور..... 
..مشكور..... ..........مشكور...... .........مشكور............... مشكور..... 
..مشكور..... ....................مشكور ......................... .....مشكور..... 
....مشكور... ......................... .......................... .........................................................................مشكور....... 
......مشكور. ............. أبوحسن المهندس.... .مشكور..... 
.........مشكور............................................. ....... مشكور....... 
............ مشكور............................................. ....مشكور ...... 
............ ...مشكور................... ................مشكور......... 
............ ......مشكور............... ............مشكور........ 
............ .........مشكور............ .......مشكور........... 
............ ............مشكور...........مشكور................. . 
............. .....................مشكور .......................


----------



## wessam76 (25 أبريل 2009)

سيدي احنا بانتظار باقي المحاضرات ان شاء الله يكون سبب التاخير خير


----------



## naser22 (25 أبريل 2009)

مشكورررر يا هندسة ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## رجب احمد (6 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم يا اخواني واخواتي اتمني من حضراتكم ان احد يدلني ازاي احصل علي باقي دروس (دوره تعليم اعداد المهندس المدنى وتشمل ( التنفيذ والتصميم )) وهذة م احمد عيسي انا شوفت اول محاضرة فقط واتمني احد يدلني علي باقي المحاضرات بارك الله فيكم ............


----------



## semsems (15 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر لحضرتك

متابع معاك 

عيدك مبارك:84:


----------



## م. السعيد (16 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم...
جزاك الله خير يابشمهندس على هذا الموضوع والشرح الممتاز والوافي انشاءالله
لكن كم وددت ان تزودنا ببعض الصور لكي يكتمل الشرح وكأننا بالموقع وخاصه اننا مهندسين مبتدئين ونود الاستفاده اكثر من اهل الخبره امثالكم
وكما اريد ان تضع صور لبعض الادوات والمواد اذا امكن لان مسمياتها تختلف من بلد لبلد
واذاامكن تشرح لنا اكثر طريقة استلام الخنزيره ؟؟
اكثرت عليك بالطلبات )))
ولكن كل الهدف كي نستفيد منكم ومن خبرتكم


----------



## محمد دهشورى (16 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير ولكننا فى انتظار الفيديووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## عمر علي 86 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

جعله الله في ميزان حسانتك
وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال


----------



## life for rent (16 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ...........ولو فى صور من الموقع يبقى احسن واحسن
استمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## محمد دهشورى (17 سبتمبر 2009)

حضرتك قولت ان الدورة فيها فيديو 
ياااااااااااااااااريت يكون ده حقيقى ويااااااااااارب يكون سبب التاخير خير 
نتمنى منك المزيد وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## هيثم88 (28 نوفمبر 2009)

مواضيع شيقة وشكرا للجميع


----------



## ناصر بوبدر (28 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور ياهندسه 
علي الفكره الحلوه ونتمنى المزيد 
وكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## احمد_سلوم (28 نوفمبر 2009)

_جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك_


----------



## حسن محمد مبارك (7 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرأعلى الجهود الرائع


----------



## م احمد عيسي (7 ديسمبر 2009)

م احمد عيسي قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمته الله وبركاته*​
> *اخونى واعزائى مهندسين ومهندسات ملتقى **المهندسين العرب*
> *نبداء الان دوره تعليم اعداد المهندس المدنى وتشمل ( التنفيذ والتصميم )*​
> *الان تعالو معى نلاحظ جميع طلبه كليات ومعاهد الهندسه الخاصه لا يعرفون ما هى الهندسه المدنيه ولا ما يتوجب عليهم معرفته بسبب عدم ارشاد الكليات والمعاهد لهؤلاء الطلبه عن ما يدور فى الخارج فا اليوم ادعو جميع مديرين ومشرفين الهندسه المدنيه بالتعاون معى فى بداء هذه الدوره*​
> ...


عزرا اخوانى واخواتى مهندسي ملتقى المهندسين العرب
على تأخيرا الفتره الكبيره دى 
ولكن لظروف طارئه جدا وبدأ من اليوم سوف اكمل لكم الدوره أن شاء الله


----------



## koko2lolo (7 ديسمبر 2009)

ازيك يا م. احمد عيسى و اخبار بورسعيد ايه 
يرجى التواصل 
[email protected]


----------



## م احمد عيسي (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*بداء المحاضره الثانيه فى أعداد مهندس مدنى*

*(2) أعمال الحفر*​
*تجري أعمال الحفر بالموقع لأحد الأغراض الآتية:*
*ý**الحفر للتطهير والإزالة.*
*ý**الحفر لقواعد الأساسات بأنواعها.*
*ý**الحفر لتخليق مناسيب أو ميول أو تسوية.*
*ý**الحفر لتفريغ جزء من الموقع لبدروم أو حمام سباحة أو لأي غرض تصميمي.*
*وفي حالة الحفر للأساسات تتوقف مساحة الحفر للأساسات على نوع التربة والميول المأمونة لها وزاوية الاحتكاك الداخلي وهي في حالة الأرض الرملية والطينية تكون على زاوية مقدارها 60٪ من زاوية الاحتكاك إذا وجدت مياه جوفية وكذلك تتوقف على العمق المطلوب ونوع الأساس المستخدم وطريقة تنفيذه.*

*أدوات الحفر:*
*(1) الفأس – الكوريك – كوريك الغز – الجاروف – القفة.*
*(2) الغلق – الزمبيل – الأزمة – الشوكة.*
*(3) الأوتاد – خوابير المناسيب.*
*(4) البولدوزر – الجرار.*
*(5) الجردل – خرطوم المياه.*
*(6) ميزان الخيط – ميزان المياه – الموازين الهندسية.*

*الاحتياطات اللازمة لأعمال الحفر:*
*إذا كان الحفر في أرض متماسكة أمكن للجوانب أن تظل محتفظة برأسيتها وشكلها حسب الرسم لأعماق تختلف حسب نوع التربة فإذا زاد العمق فإن جوانب الحفر تبدأ في التفكك والانهيار حتى تميل بحيث تعمل مع المستوى الأفقي زاوية ميل معينة تسمر زاوية الشو وهي تختلف من تربة لأخرى.*
*إذا كانت الحفرة مجاورة للطريق العام فإن ذلك يعرضها للأخطار وفي هذه الحالة يجب سند جوانب الحفر بشدات خشبية تختلف حسب نوع التربة وعمق الحفر:*

*(أ) سند جوانب الحفر في أرض صلبة متجانسة:*
*يمكن حساب ميل الحفر في هذه الأرض مع معامل أمن 1.5 وعند عمل حفر عميق فإننا نضع ألواحاً رأسية من خشب الموسكي بعرض 20 إلى 25سم أي 8 إلى 10بوصة وسمك 2بوصة، أي 5سم وبأطوال حسب الطلب على مسافات 2متر ملاصقة لجوانب الحفر ويستند كل لوحين متقابلين بواسطة عوارض أفقية تسمى كباسات زنق من عروق فلليري 4×4 بوصة لتضغط بواسطة الألواح الرأسية على جوانب الحفر وتمنعه من الانهيار وتكون على مسافات رأسية 1.20م ولا تزيد عن 1.5م وفي حالات الحفر لعمق أقل من متر واحد فيكتفى بكباس واحد في منتصف اللوح الرأسي وفي الأعماق الكبيرة في التربة المتماسكة نجد أنه ليس من الضروري عمل شدة متصلة بكامل ارتفاع الحفر ولكننا نصمم شدة بارتفاع متر واحد مثلاً ثم نترك متراً بدون شدة ثم نكرر ذلك ويمكن حساب الميول الحفر حسب الجدول الخاص بذلك.*

*(ب) صلب جوانب الحفر في أرض متوسطة الصلابة:*
*نقوم بعمل شدة من ألواح رأسية ملاصقة لجوانب الحفر بمسافات 50سم من المحور للمحور وتسند بمدادات من ألواح أفقية مدكمة ومزنوقة في أماكنها بواسطة كباسات بواقع 3 كباسات لكل مدادين متقابلين.*

*(ج) صلب جوانب الحفر في أرض سهلة الانهيار:*
*نقوم بوضع ألواح رأسية متلاصقة معاً على جانبي الحفر وتثبيتها بمدادات أفقية من خشب موسكي طول 5:4متر وعرضه 30:20سم وسمك 8:5سم على مسافات حوالي 80سم ومزنوقة بدكم من عروق فلليري 10×10سم على مسافات حوالي 1.20م وتثبت هذه الدكم بالزنق أو الخوابير الخشبية وتعمل الربطة بطول 50سم وبعرض 15:10سم وبسمك 5سم ويتناسب عدد المدادات والدكم طردياً مع عمق الحفر.*


*(د) صلب جوانب الحفر في تربة رخوة ومفككة لأعماق كبيرة:*
*نقوم بعمل الحفر بلا شدة حتى مستوى العمق التي يمكن للتربة أن تكون متماسكة عنده بلا انهيار وبدون ضرر وبعد ذلك نبدأ بوضع ألواح المدادات الأفقية أولاً في اتجاه طول الحفر وفي جوانبه ثم تدق 3 ألواح رأسية وراء كل مداد خلف خلاف أي لوحين من أمامه ولوح من خلفه ليكون تثبيته مضفراً وقوياً وتزنق المدادات المتقابلة بثلاثة دكم زنق وتكون الكباسات طويلة تضغط ما خلفها من ألواح جانبي الحفر وترتفع كفاءة ومتانة الصلب بالضغط العكسي من التربة على الصلبة لأن المدادات سوف يستحيل عليها الزحزحة والحركة.*

*استلام أعمال الحفر:*
*q**تراجع مقاسات الحفر من أسفل الحفر وأعلاه وبالنسبة للعمق يقاس من منتصف قاع الحفر بوضع ذراع أو أدة رأسية عند القاع وأخرى أفقية على خوابير المناسيب على جانبي الحفر وأخذ قراءة العمق عليها بعد ضبط الأفقية بميزان مياه.*
*q**يراعى أن تكون خطوط جوانب الحفر مستقيمة أو مماثلة للرسومات وتراجع بشد خيطان عليها أو شد خيطان محاور القواعد وقياس بعد جوانب الحفر عن المحاور من كل جانب في الاتجاهين.*
*q**يجب أن تكون جوانب الحفر رأسية تماماً وقيعانه أفقية تماماً أو حسب الرسومات وزواياه قائمة ويكون خالياً من الشوائب.*

*حساب عرض الحفر عند سطح الأرض:*
*لتقدير العرض عند فوهة الحفر من أعلى يجب أن ندخل في الاعتبار أن الاتساع يزيد بمقدار سمك مدادين كلما ارتفعنا من الشدة ويستخدم القانون التالي للحساب:*
*عرض الحفر عند سطح الأرض = ب + 2ن × 0.05 متر *
*حيث:*
*ب = عرض قاع الحفر حسب الطلب *
*ع= ارتفاع الحفر *
*ل= طول الألواح الرأسية *
*ن= عدد أدوار الشدة *
*5سم = سمك المدادات المستعملة*
*حيث:*
* ن = ع / ل – 0.3*




*(3) أعمال الأساسات*​ 
*الأساس هو القاعدة أو الفرشة التي تحمل أي جزء إنشائي في المبنى من عامود أو حائط أو كلاهما ويتوقف تحديد نوع الأساس المستخدم على خبرة المهندس في تقدير الجهود التي تتحملها أنواع التربة المختلفة وأنواع الأساسات المستعملة في المباني والمنشآت هي:*

*(أ) أساس عادي:*
*قاعدة من الخرسانة العادية على جزء واحد أو جزئين وقد يكون معظمها من الخرسانة العادية وعليها كمرة أو ميدة مسلحة أو قاعدة صغيرة مسلحة.*

*(ب) أساس مسلح:*
*قاعدة تعتمد أساساً على التسليح وقد يكون تحتها دكة من خرسانة عادية لتسهيل توزيع الجهود على فرشة أكبر على التربة وكذلك لعزل الحديد عن الأرض.*

*(ج) أساس طوب – أساس دبش:*
*أساس يعتمد على استخدام الطوب أو الدبش في نقل الأحمال والجهود إلى التربة على ميول غالباً 45ْ للقصص المباني و60ْ للقاعدة الخرسانية وإن كان يكفي 45ْ.*

*(د) أساس صلب:*
*أساس يعتمد على كمرات من الصلب لتوزيع الجهود والأحمال ونقلها إلى الأرض وقد تغلف بالخرسانة العادية لعزلها عن الرطوبة والجو وحمايتها من الصدأ والتفكك.*

*(هـ) أساس خشب:*
*أساس كالسابق ويعتمد على الخشب بدلاً من الصلب مع مراعاة عزل الخشب تماماً ضد الرطوبة واستخدام خرسانة عادية لتغليفه.*

*(و) أساسات مستمرة:*
*أساسات حوائط مستمرة بدون فاصل بينها كقواعد الأعمدة.*

*(ز) أساسات منفصلة – القواعد المنفصلة:*
*أساس مكون من عدة قواعد منفصلة كل منها مستقلة تحت عمود مسلح وقد تربط معاً بميد أو كمرات مسلحة لحمايتها من الهبوط الجزئي أو الانفرادي.*

*(ح) أساسات متصلة – قواعد متصلة – قواعد مشتركة:*
*أساس مشترك تحت عمودين أو أكثر وتراعى تغيرات العزوم في هذه الحالة من موجب إلى سالب وبالعكس.*



*(ط) أساسات ميكانيكية – خوازيق ميكانيكية:*
*خوازيق تدق بالآلات للوصول إلى التربة السليمة الصالحة للتأسيس.*

*(ى) أساسات يدوية – خوازيق يدوية:*
*خوازيق تدق بالبريمة أو باليد للوصول إلى التربة السليمة الصالحة للتأسيس.*

*(ك) أساسات لبشة – أساس فرشة:*
*أساس مكون من قاعدة واحدة مستمرة تحت المبنى كله وتكون من جزء واحد عادي أو جزء واحد مسلح أو كليهما معاً.*

*(ل) أساسات ماكينات:*
*أساسات تحت الآلات ويراعى فيها مقاومة الاهتزاز وتكون من كتل خرسانية على الأرض مباشرةً أو على خوازيق ميكانيكية.*


تابعونا فى انتظار باقى المحاضرات أن شاء الله 

ارفق لكم اليوم ملف بور بوينت فيه نبذه مختصره عن كل فقره 

ما سوف يتم فى باقى المحاضرات ويمتاز هذا الملف بالصور 
http://www.4shared.com/file/167458080/9e4aecdb/____.html


----------



## حمزهههههه (8 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد السيد سمير (23 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع مفيد واستفدت منه كثير
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hemaxplode (23 ديسمبر 2009)

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abu_nazar (23 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله بك وان امكن ان يتم التركيز على اعمال الكونكريتية والتصميم


----------



## alkhait (23 ديسمبر 2009)

برجاءتكمله الدوره لاهميتها


----------



## محمد دهشورى (23 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا وبارك الله فيك 
نرجو ارفاق صور من الموقع لتفيد اكثر 
بدايه موفقه 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## عادل التو (8 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شلفنطح (16 فبراير 2010)

اخى المهندس العزيز المعد لهذا الموضوع 
ف البدايه اشكرك على الجهد العظيم منك وعلى ارشادك الى معنى كلمة مهندس مدنى. ولكن لى تعليق على اول ملحوظه كتبت فى بداية الموضوع وهى (الان تعالو معى نلاحظ جميع طلبه كليات ومعاهد الهندسه الخاصه لا يعرفون ما هى الهندسه المدنيه ولا ما يتوجب عليهم معرفته بسبب عدم ارشاد الكليات والمعاهد لهؤلاء الطلبه عن ما يدور فى الخارج فا اليوم ادعو جميع مديرين ومشرفين الهندسه المدنيه بالتعاون معى فى بداء هذه الدوره) .
لماذا قد ابديت بهذا الكلام فهناك كليات ومعاهد خاصه خريجها افضل من خريج الجامعات الحكوميه مثل اكاديمية الشروق فقد صرح وزير التعليم العالى هانى هلال بانها صرح تعليمى كبير فى مجال الهندسه 
وطلبة الاكاديمية يقوموا بالتدريب ف اشهر الصيف فى الشركات مثل المقاولون العرب و طلعت مصطفى والنيل والاسكنداريه للانشاءات . والاكاديمية تحتوى على عدد من المدرسين والدكاتره مثل دكتور جوده غانم رئيس قم الهندسة المدنيه . ودكتور طارق على . ودكتور محمد زاهر. ودكتور محمود موافى . ودكتور ايمن هلال . ودكتور ياسر الساعى . والمرحوم الكتور طارق على . والاستاذ الدكتور حاتم حسن امام . 
ملحوظه : كل هؤلاء الاساتذه ليسوا فقط مدرسين بالجامعه ولكن هم مهندسين ف السوق المصرى والدولى 
فهناك الدكتور جوده غانم فهو من ضمن الموجودين بالكود المصرى للخرسانه وغيره .
وليس فقط اكاديمية الشروق بهذا المستوى ولكن فهناك عديد من المعاهد العليا والكليات الخاصه على مستوى عالى من التعليم مثل هندسة العاشر من رمضان و معهد 6 اكتوبر وغيره .
ارجو منك اخى المهندس اعادة النظر فى تلك المقوله التى كتبت من ناحيتك فى اول موضوعك
ولك منى جزيل الشكر والاحترام
اخوك .
م. محمد يحيى المحنكر


----------



## خضر سالم (16 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي الحبيب والى الامام


----------



## eng.ahmedsalem (2 أبريل 2010)

علي فكره اكاديميه الشروق في اقسام فيها واخده الجوده اللي مافيش ولا جامعه حكوميه في مصر واخداها ودا دليل علي مدي قوه اكاديميه الشروق


----------



## م احمد عيسي (2 أبريل 2010)

شلفنطح قال:


> اخى المهندس العزيز المعد لهذا الموضوع
> ف البدايه اشكرك على الجهد العظيم منك وعلى ارشادك الى معنى كلمة مهندس مدنى. ولكن لى تعليق على اول ملحوظه كتبت فى بداية الموضوع وهى (الان تعالو معى نلاحظ جميع طلبه كليات ومعاهد الهندسه الخاصه لا يعرفون ما هى الهندسه المدنيه ولا ما يتوجب عليهم معرفته بسبب عدم ارشاد الكليات والمعاهد لهؤلاء الطلبه عن ما يدور فى الخارج فا اليوم ادعو جميع مديرين ومشرفين الهندسه المدنيه بالتعاون معى فى بداء هذه الدوره) .
> لماذا قد ابديت بهذا الكلام فهناك كليات ومعاهد خاصه خريجها افضل من خريج الجامعات الحكوميه مثل اكاديمية الشروق فقد صرح وزير التعليم العالى هانى هلال بانها صرح تعليمى كبير فى مجال الهندسه
> وطلبة الاكاديمية يقوموا بالتدريب ف اشهر الصيف فى الشركات مثل المقاولون العرب و طلعت مصطفى والنيل والاسكنداريه للانشاءات . والاكاديمية تحتوى على عدد من المدرسين والدكاتره مثل دكتور جوده غانم رئيس قم الهندسة المدنيه . ودكتور طارق على . ودكتور محمد زاهر. ودكتور محمود موافى . ودكتور ايمن هلال . ودكتور ياسر الساعى . والمرحوم الكتور طارق على . والاستاذ الدكتور حاتم حسن امام .
> ...


السلام عليكم 
فى البدايه اشكر كل من اطلع على هذا الموضوع 
واشكر م. محمد يحيى المحنكر
على احترامه لجميع الكليات والمعاهد الخاصه وزلكن اخى الحبيب (( هندسة العاشر من رمضان و معهد 6 اكتوبر وغيره )) وانا لى اصحابى كتير متخرجين من الكليات دى بس بس دراسه سوق العمل مش اجباريه مثل مواد الترم فعلا انا عارف ان الطالب يقوم بتقديم جواب من قبل الكليه او المعهد لتدريبه فى احدى الشركات ولحصوله على شهاده فى اخر التدريب هو ده الى بيحصل لكن الطالب بيعمل كل الى عاليه انو بياكل عيشه فى الشركه لمده يومين وبيروحهم علشان غيابه وفى الأخر شهاده زى اى شهاده
صدقنى فى شركات كتير فى مصر بتكروت الطلبه الى عايز يتعلم يتعلم الى مش عايز هنعمله ايه 
فأنا كل كلامى ان يا ريت يكون شغل التنفيذ عباره عن مواد منهجيه اى تدرس فى الترم الدراسى ويمتحن فيها 
ملحوظه 
كلامى هذا لا يمس اى طالب مجتهد 
وشكرا


----------



## 1qaz (9 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير على المجهود الكبير هذا وهذا مفخرة للمسلمين والعرب لكل من يوسم العرب بانهم متخلفين


----------



## al araby 82 (9 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا مديداااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## abu 7assan (9 أبريل 2010)

ما شاء الله عليك على فكرة عندي كتاب يتحدث عن هذا الموضوع ولكن كلامك مفهوم وواضح ويستحق فعلا ان تعمل كتاب او دوسية للاحتفاظ بهذا العلم والذي هو كما ذكرت مهم لكل مهندس مدني واشكرك فعلا واتمنى لك وللجميع التوفيق


----------



## m66666677 (9 أبريل 2010)

that's great. thanks


----------



## waleed606 (14 يونيو 2010)

abu 7assan قال:


> ما شاء الله عليك على فكرة عندي كتاب يتحدث عن هذا الموضوع ولكن كلامك مفهوم وواضح ويستحق فعلا ان تعمل كتاب او دوسية للاحتفاظ بهذا العلم والذي هو كما ذكرت مهم لكل مهندس مدني واشكرك فعلا واتمنى لك وللجميع التوفيق


 

ابو حسان ممكن تزودنا باسم الكتاب او لو ممكن ترفع لنا الكتاب لو كان حجمه مقبول ...
لاني احتاج مثل هالمعلومات 
والله يجزاك الف خير ويبارك فيك


----------



## مهندس نادرج (30 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا الك على الموضوع


----------



## شاكيرة (14 نوفمبر 2010)

وفقكم الله


----------



## م احمد عيسي (15 نوفمبر 2010)

و الله هحاول اعمل حاجه خلاال الفتره دى ان شاء الله


----------



## احمد_سلوم (15 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يقويك ياهندسه ويبارك فيك ويعنك عل فعل الخير


----------



## هيثم محمد على (15 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك


----------



## حاتم حسنى (9 يناير 2011)

*اه يا غزه*



wessam76 قال:


> شكرا كتير با شمهندس يمكن اكون اكتر المهندسين استفاده لاني بعيش بغزه وعمل المباني متوقف من 3 سنين تقريبا فمثل هاي الدوره عملي تحديث للذاكره وخاصه اني كنت باول طريقي في التنفيذ قبل الحصار شكرا مره تانيه وان شاء الله اتابع معك للنهايه


 
بجد اكتر رساله وجعتلى قلبى ان العمل متوقف بغزه 3 شهور و لو كان العمل متوقف 3 دقايق بردو تعبان اوى من الكلمه
ارجو من الله ان لا يتوقف العمل نهائيا بفلسطين و ان يحررها الله 
العون كل العون لكم اخواتنا و الرحمه لشهدائك


----------



## rammah (9 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وفى علمك
أرجو أن تستمر هذه الدورة وبإذن الله معاك للاخر


----------



## مهندس المطيري (10 يناير 2011)

*مع الشكر...*

_تقبل فائق أحترامي وتقديري يا مهندسنا_

_وأنا من الناس اللي قليل دخولي للملتقى _
_لكن الأستفاده كبيره _

_تحياتي,,,,,,,,,,_​


----------



## محمد سيد2 (10 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
وربنا يكتب هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## arch_hamada (10 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وزادك بسطة فى العلم


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (10 يناير 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررين


----------



## abdelhafiz (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا ياباشا على الشرح الجميل ده وبجد الموضوع ده بيفيد جدا خصوصا مع المهندسين حديثى التخرج اللى ماساعدهمش الوقت او الظروف فى التدريب الصيفى


----------



## محمداحمد5 (2 مارس 2011)

بالتوفيق


----------



## محمودعماره (25 مارس 2011)

موضوع جميل شكرا جزيلا يا هندسة


----------



## محمود سيد سالم الس (7 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## طالب العلم jordan (11 مايو 2011)

شكرا على الشسرح الرائع والرجاء الحار اكمال الدورة


----------



## smart7 (1 ديسمبر 2013)

مجهود ممتاز


----------



## civil en.ali (2 ديسمبر 2013)

thanks


----------



## aaumed (2 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا على المجهود
ولكن رجاء اجعلوها على شكل pdf​


----------



## smart7 (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مجهود رائع


----------



## khaledadel (6 ديسمبر 2013)

باااااااااااااارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد 145 (6 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع وشيق​


----------



## genius2020 (6 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك 
​


----------

